# What's your favorite scary movie?



## DuranWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Do you like scary movies?  I love them!  My all time favorite horror film is John Carpenter's The Thing (1982).  I first saw it when I was 11 years old on cable many moons ago.  It scared me a lot and gave me nightmares for many weeks.  It was awesome.  So, what's your favorite scary movie of all time?  Annnd Go!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm having a toss up between The Babadook and The Conjuring. Both of them are very very good horror movies (I'm not really into SCARY movies, more like silly B-movies) and they both left me pretty scared.


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 23, 2016)

Even though I am not big on the jump scare craze movies and games have, I like a few horror movies that use jumpscares correctly and scarcely. Some of my favorites: Frankenstein, Saw, Nightmare on Elmstreet, Insidious, Friday the 13th, Halloween, The Conjuring, Nosferatu, Scream 1, and It.

There are tons more but these make top (=


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2016)

Alien, Aliens
Predator, Predator 2
The Thing
^ My favorites


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 23, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Do you like scary movies?  I love them!  My all time favorite horror film is John Carpenter's The Thing (1982).  I first saw it when I was 11 years old on cable many moons ago.  It scared me a lot and gave me nightmares for many weeks.  It was awesome.  So, what's your favorite scary movie of all time?  Annnd Go!


My hubby (Okami) loves to watch 'The Thing'. After the 500th time, though, I am a little over it. 

I prefer suspense over scary/horror. 'The Village' by M Night Shamalan is one of my faves!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> My hubby (Okami) loves to watch 'The Thing'. After the 500th time, though, I am a little over it.
> 
> I prefer suspense over scary/horror. 'The Village' by M Night Shamalan is one of my faves!!


The original Thing with Kurt Russell! The remake was ok, but still not as good as the original.


----------



## FurFunAndMore (Oct 23, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> I'm having a toss up between The Babadook and The Conjuring. Both of them are very very good horror movies (I'm not really into SCARY movies, more like silly B-movies) and they both left me pretty scared.



I love the Babadook!! 
Also I really like Silent Hill, The Conjuring, Insidious, Annabelle, The Ring, and like a million more. I really like horror movies


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 23, 2016)

I also like Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974), Halloween (1978), Halloween 2 (1981), Creepshow, Phantasm, Evil Dead trilogy, Re-Animator (1985)....I could go on forever.  Nothing but the classics.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 23, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I also like Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974), Halloween (1978), Halloween 2 (1981), Creepshow, Phantasm, Evil Dead trilogy, Re-Animator (1985)....I could go on forever.  Nothing but the classics.



Re-animator is like my faaaavorite movie, I dunno if I would call it scary though xD Texas Chainsaw tho... nightmares forever and ever


----------



## Zephy Leopard (Oct 23, 2016)

I would have to say either Dawn of the Dead, both the original and remake, the first two Alien movies, the first two Scream movies, the first two REC movies, and Paranormal Activity 2 would be my favorites. Hard to decide on which one I like more.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 23, 2016)

I know this a more mild scary movie, but coraline. It's not jump-at-you-and-out-of-your-wits kind of scary, but damn is it just *creepy. *The entire movie is unsettling, and an even worse resolve at the end.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

The Babadook, VHS 2 and It Follows were the last few movies to actually scare or disturb me. 
Although I rewatched It Follows and realized it has NO rewatchability. I was too invested in it the first time to notice all the plotholes and stupid moments.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I know this a more mild scary movie, but coraline. It's not jump-at-you-and-out-of-your-wits kind of scary, but damn is it just *creepy. *The entire movie is unsettling, and an even worse resolve at the end.



I was an usher at our local cinema when that came out. Lots of angry parents with frightened children, especially in that last third of the movie. Personally liked it, wasn't too disturbed TBH (had already read the book) but could see why it got the reaction it did.

But some parents are too sensitive. My parents would show us stuff like Nightmare on Elm Street, Evil Dead, and Halloween when we were that age and it never bugged me. The rabid dog in "To Kill a Mockingbird" gave me more nightmares than any of those did.


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 6, 2016)

I love Alien 1 and 2
I also saw hush recently and that was amazing


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

spaceybrains said:


> I love Alien 1 and 2
> I also saw hush recently and that was amazing


Alien 1 was the scariest shit I had seen in 1981. I had seen Friday The 13th and Halloween, and that was tame compared to Alien. Love Sigourney Weaver. She was one bad ass bit h!


----------



## KitSly (Nov 6, 2016)

Other than the Alien franchise and Nightmare on Elm Street, I would definitely have to say Dog Soldiers!


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Alien 1 was the scariest shit I had seen in 1981. I had seen Friday The 13th and Halloween, and that was tame compared to Alien. Love Sigourney Weaver. She was one bad ass bit h!


I love Alien sosososoooo much for it's environment, tension, atmosphere and monster design. Aliens might be more action oriented but I love it just as much. 
One day I really hope to marathon the Friday the 13th and Halloween movies.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

spaceybrains said:


> I love Alien sosososoooo much for it's environment, tension, atmosphere and monster design. Aliens might be more action oriented but I love it just as much.
> One day I really hope to marathon the Friday the 13th and Halloween movies.


 Halloween was so much scarier. Probably because it was so much more plausible than Jason. And yes, the entire Alien franchise is pawsome. Love every one. Even Prometheus.


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Halloween was so much scarier. Probably because it was so much more plausible than Jason. And yes, the entire Alien franchise is pawsome. Love every one. Even Prometheus.


I haven't seen 3, resurrection was cheesy (though I guess that was because of everyone's reaction to how serious 3 was), and I feel like I need to watch Prometheus again to get a better feel for it.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of 80's horror.  Especially the goofy ones like:

Maximum Overdrive
Chopping Mall
Silent Night, Deadly Night (caused a bit of controversy back then)
Killer Klowns from Outer Space
Galaxy Of Terror
Humanoids From the Deep
Terrorvision
Night of the Creeps
Vamp
Motel Hell
Scalps
The Deadly Spawn
Basket Case

I could go on forever.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I'm a huge fan of 80's horror.  Especially the goofy ones like:
> 
> Maximum Overdrive
> Chopping Mall
> ...


Oh man! Having flashbacks now!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

I have to say that one of my favorite b horror/scifi flicks was Creature. Knockoff of Alien, but I loved it. Plus you got to see titties!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

The Exorcist is the only movie that has given me some creeps without using bloody jumpscares.
I also like Alien too. Very tense and moody.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm not really into scary movies :/
But poland could into space
Pls get that reference


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> I'm not really into scary movies :/


Same. they all too regularly rely on cheap jumpscares witch I *hate*. I only enjoy the horror movies when they actually try to build tension through atmosphere and good writing, where you feel creeped out.
The horror movie done wrong is the kind that make you tense and uneasy waiting for the stupid jumpscares!


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Same. they all too regularly rely on cheap jumpscares witch I *hate*. I only enjoy the horror movies when they actually try to build tension through atmosphere and good writing, where you feel creeped out.
> The horror movie done wrong is the kind that make you tense and uneasy waiting for the stupid jumpscares!


Fact is, that I just find most of them pretty boring and lame


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> But poland could into space


I get dat reference :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Same. they all too regularly rely on cheap jumpscares witch I *hate*. I only enjoy the horror movies when they actually try to build tension through atmosphere and good writing, where you feel creeped out.
> The horror movie done wrong is the kind that make you tense and uneasy waiting for the stupid jumpscares!


Puurfect example of dumpass horror: SAW lamest shit I have ever seen. Gore does not equal scarey.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I get dat reference :3


CountryBalls are awesome :3
Kurwa


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> The Exorcist is the only movie that has given me some creeps without using bloody jumpscares.
> I also like Alien too. Very tense and moody.


Exorcist! Great horror movie. Another good one is The Omen, 1&2


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

Omg if someone likes THIS 
that will be my 100th like!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Puurfect example of dumpass horror: SAW lamest shit I have ever seen. Gore does not equal scarey.


I don't qualify SAW as a horror movie, it's a gore movie: where the goal is to get a visceral and satisfying reaction to the violence, rather than actually making anything... you know.... scary?
though to be fair SAW is kinda creepy in it's setup. It's not completely devoid of subtly, unlike other "horror" movies.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Omg if someone likes THIS
> that will be my 100th like!


HAPPY 100th LIKE \o/\o/\o/


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> HAPPY 100th LIKE \o/\o/\o/


Thanks :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Omg if someone likes THIS
> that will be my 100th like!


Gotcha like!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Gotcha like!


I was too slow. Happy 100th like!


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

Still haven't been awarded with the 100 likes trophy >:0


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was too slow. Happy 100th like!


Thanks :3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was too slow. Happy 100th like!


can't touch dis.... I'm like hong kong phooey, quicker than the human eye!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Still haven't been awarded with the 100 likes trophy >:0


I'm not the only one who's slow.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> can't touch dis.... I'm like hong kong phooey, quicker than the human eye!


Hong Kong Phooey!!!! Omg!! Flashbacks again!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hong Kong Phooey!!!! Omg!! Flashbacks again!!






this show was completely nuts! I love it!


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

Omg, i have posted the second most messages this month until now.... i need to get a life, Okami, you too xD

Help, i cant reply i can only edit
I cant reply because there's that thing saying 
Please see the reply restrictions blablabla

H
E
L
P

M
E


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 6, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> this show was completely nuts! I love it!


omfg I loved watching this on boomerang as a kid


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

spaceybrains said:


> omfg I loved watching this on boomerang as a kid


I watched this on Saturday morning cartoons back in the 70s and 80s. Great show!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh man! Having flashbacks now!!


You and those damn flashbacks.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Omg, i have posted the second most messages this month until now.... i need to get a life, Okami, you too xD
> 
> Help, i cant reply i can only edit
> I cant reply because there's that thing saying
> ...


Nah. My life is here on FAF. Sorry you got reply restriction bs. Happens to me a lot too. It sucks


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Misery is about as horror as I get. Seen a handful (out of the millions out there) over the years, mostly bc that's what okami likes to watch. But I really do prefer suspense. Not into blood & guts. 

All of M Night's movies are fantastic. Lots of twists & turns to keep you on the edge. 

And Pitch Black. That's a really good one.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Misery is about as horror as I get. Seen a handful (out of the millions out there) over the years, mostly bc that's what okami likes to watch. But I really do prefer suspense. Not into blood & guts.
> 
> All of M Night's movies are fantastic. Lots of twists & turns to keep you on the edge.
> 
> And Pitch Black. That's a really good one.


Pitch Black was a good one :3


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

Also can't forget Return of the Living Dead.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

Audition- even with the subtitles.


----------



## Waraabe (Nov 7, 2016)

I love the Babadook, it's not that scary but it's different from the usual kind of modern horror. I think it's really underrated.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Waraabe said:


> I love the Babadook, it's not that scary but it's different from the usual kind of modern horror. I think it's really underrated.
> View attachment 14882



Love that movie. Always wondered whether or not there was a supernatural force at work. It's more of a psychological horror film.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

The Stephen King post reminded me of these. Christine was scary. Creepshow 1&2.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

Jeepers creepers was scary! .m.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

Silence Of The Lambs. Maybe not scary, but sure creepy as hell.


----------



## froakiethroat (Nov 8, 2016)

The original Texas Chainsaw Massacre from 1974. Even 42 years on it's still really unnerving to watch.


----------



## Whiskered (Nov 8, 2016)

First two hellraiser movies and classic Evil Dead movies.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

Doesn't really count, but "Requiem For a Dream" leaves me rattled every time. 

Anybody remember this Wes Craven classic?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Doesn't really count, but "Requiem For a Dream" leaves me rattled every time.
> 
> Anybody remember this Wes Craven classic?


Oh yeah!!! Wes was great! He made some scary stuff.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

The Ruins was pretty scary. But the book was sooooo freaking much better!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

The Descent. Makes you never want to go into a cave without at least a thousand and one flashlights and a sidearm with plenty of spare magazines.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

Wow, this thread I created has become quite popufur.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The Descent. Makes you never want to go into a cave without at least a thousand and one flashlights and a sidearm with plenty of spare magazines.


Make sure you see Zombeavers next!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Wow, this thread I created has become quite popufur.


A bit. Yes it has.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

Does Scary Movie count?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Does Scary Movie count?


After the 2nd one? Yeah. Hard to sit through the rest.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> After the 2nd one? Yeah. Hard to sit through the rest.


ye. The first and second one are the only good ones.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 8, 2016)

For those of you who still buy DVD's and BluRays, check out screamfactory.com.  They've been around for 4 years now, and they have released a ton of great horror classics.  I've purchased around 25 BluRays from them.


----------



## moghis (Dec 9, 2016)

favorite scary movies


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Another good scarey movie is Jaws.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 9, 2016)

I definitely like some good horror/scary movies.To name a few I really enjoyed:

The Shining
The Thing
Evil Dead II
The Cabin in The woods
I actually mostly see horror movies so there's that


----------



## Cepheus (Dec 13, 2016)

Death Proof. It's more like an grindhouse exploitation chick flick than a horror film, but it still counts.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 16, 2016)

Probably the only good scary movies I have seen are Jeepers Creepers (one of my favorite films) and maybe Don't Breathe.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 16, 2016)

@Xaroin : I think Don't Breath was the best horror movie I saw this year.


----------



## lhthe (Dec 19, 2016)

for me, the scare movie  is move of Katy Perry 'song, that name The One That Got Away, my brocken heart feeling so hurt, scare and sad everytime i watch this video!


----------



## Brechard (Dec 20, 2016)

The Thing obviously, been watching that shit over and over for years. I also love the texas chainsaw remake and prequel with Lee Ermey.


----------



## LycanTheory (Dec 20, 2016)

House of 1000 corpses.

The devil's rejects.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 20, 2016)

Teletubbies


----------



## bonny (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey, I am too scared to such movies, but m,y family loves it. I think the most scariest movie was The Aliens.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 21, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> House of 1000 corpses.
> 
> The devil's rejects.



Both are really interesting movies. I enjoyed them too .


----------



## cosmo-cat (Jan 1, 2017)

i'm trying to get into scary movies, so i haven't seen a lot.. however, i watched the conjuring a few years ago and it scared the shit out of me! (that's to say i thoroughly enjoyed it.)

anyone have horror recs for movies that will scare you shitless? (and i'm not talking about dreamcatcher, if you know what i mean.)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 1, 2017)

cosmo-cat said:


> i'm trying to get into scary movies, so i haven't seen a lot.. however, i watched the conjuring a few years ago and it scared the shit out of me! (that's to say i thoroughly enjoyed it.)
> 
> anyone have horror recs for movies that will scare you shitless? (and i'm not talking about dreamcatcher, if you know what i mean.)


If you like classics, go for the exorcist or the thing.
A movie that really gave me goosebumps was Orphan (especially one scene )


----------



## cosmo-cat (Jan 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> If you like classics, go for the exorcist or the thing.
> A movie that really gave me goosebumps was Orphan (especially one scene )


thanks for the recs!! i'll see about them. i've wanted to watch "the exorcist" forever so i need to get around to doing that.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 1, 2017)

The only movie that actually frightened me would have to be Misery.
It's not supernatural, it's not a slasher.
It's something that could really happen to a real person who got caught up at the right time and the wrong place.

As far as favorite horror genre film, I couldn't really single one out.
Though, as a series, Tales From The Crypt has both shows and movies I adore.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice topic DuranWolf! My favorite horror movie, well more of a documentary than an actual horror movie, but still absolutely terrified me is called "nightmare" i cant even describe how disturbing it is for me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

Paranormal Activity was creepy as fuck! The first was great! Great concept. Great watch. The sequels were just like watching the first one. Great the first time. Overdone in the sequels.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 1, 2017)

Not a big horror movie fan, but when it comes to animation, then Perfect Blue. A story about pop singer turning into acting and getting involved in more increasingly grotesque scenarios, where it's hard to understand what's real and what's not. Two points of interest is that it was a debut work of Satoshi Kon (who is universally considered one of the greatest anime directors of all time), and that director Darren Aronofsky is a *huge* fan of it - to the point of copying the "bath scream" scene frame-by-frame for his Requiem for a Dream, and then directing an Oscar-winning Black Swan (which was basically a modernized, live-action remake of Perfect Blue). So yeah, check this one out.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Jan 1, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Not a big horror movie fan, but when it comes to animation, then Perfect Blue. A story about pop singer turning into acting and getting involved in more increasingly grotesque scenarios, where it's hard to understand what's real and what's not. Two points of interest is that it was a debut work of Satoshi Kon (who is universally considered one of the greatest anime directors of all time), and that director Darren Aronofsky is a *huge* fan of it - to the point of copying the "bath scream" scene frame-by-frame for his Requiem for a Dream, and then directing an Oscar-winning Black Swan (which was basically a modernized, live-action remake of Perfect Blue). So yeah, check this one out.


Perfect Blue is my favorite anime movie, I'm so glad someone mentioned it. Definitely a movie if you want to be psychologically tormented with. (Not being sarcastic here at all promise- I love this movie a lot!)


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jan 2, 2017)

Scream.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jan 26, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Do you like scary movies?  I love them!  My all time favorite horror film is John Carpenter's The Thing (1982).  I first saw it when I was 11 years old on cable many moons ago.  It scared me a lot and gave me nightmares for many weeks.  It was awesome.  So, what's your favorite scary movie of all time?  Annnd Go!


Damn you, I was going to say The Thing is my favorite. Classic Sci-Fi Horror.

My favorite one other than that is Lights Out. I went to see it at VidCon, the midnight premier of it. It's got the terror ambiance and is full of jumpscares, but is done so in a way that works well and is not considered "cheap". Also the sound that Diana makes whenever she is around is fucking horrifying.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

The House of Wax but I am also partial to Silent Hill.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 31, 2017)

I saw the new M. Night Shyamalan  movie Split a few days ago. Although not a straight horror film, but more of a psychological thriller, it still has a chilling, unnerving effect to it. I felt like I was watching an Alfred Hitchcock film, who is one of Shyamalan's influences. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 31, 2017)

When Scary Movie first came out I was horrified!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 31, 2017)

If someone hasn't said 'Jacob's Ladder' yet, I'll consider this thread a crime against humanity! But seriously, Jacob's Ladder has some of the best acting, scriptwriting and special effects in modern cinema in my opinion, and it shouldn't hold up nearly as well as it does. I'd really recommend you to check it out if you get some free time!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 31, 2017)

Alex K said:


> When Scary Movie first came out I was horrified!


Trust me, we all were.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 31, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Trust me, we all were.



But unlike other scary movies Scary Movie just compiled other scary horror films into one!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 31, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But unlike other scary movies Scary Movie just compiled other scary horror films into one!


Well, that's not the only reason it scared people...


----------



## Alex K (Jan 31, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Well, that's not the only reason it scared people...



Yeah!
I especially was scared at the part when the black lady's head started talking after she got it chopped off!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 1, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> If someone hasn't said 'Jacob's Ladder' yet, I'll consider this thread a crime against humanity! But seriously, Jacob's Ladder has some of the best acting, scriptwriting and special effects in modern cinema in my opinion, and it shouldn't hold up nearly as well as it does. I'd really recommend you to check it out if you get some free time!


I feel like Jacob's Ladder is more eerie than scary. Still a great and very disturbing film!


----------



## T-LARC (Feb 1, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I feel like Jacob's Ladder is more eerie than scary. Still a great and very disturbing film!


I live in my head too much, and I have experience in the past with family members who were trapped in theirs. So watching the terrified and confused protagonist's mind slowly unravel hit me harder than it may have hit most. That's probably why I find it so scary - the implications that come not with dying, but with slowly coming apart.

But woot, someone else has watched it! ^^


----------



## MrPhox (Mar 2, 2017)

You should fix your "title" with horror movie. Scary movies is not the same ^^

I don't watch  horror movies because I find it a lot are pathetic, so stupid peoples and just not scary, just badly made.


----------



## tuan_tr1910 (Mar 19, 2017)

No favorite  movie cause i never watch the second time


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't have any D: I don't do well with scary/horror movies. I'm a chicken shit. I won't even watch The Walking Dead by myself. >.<


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 22, 2017)

That's a pretty hard question for me.
As of right now, and this is probably a weird three way tie, but for me it's probably a toss up between the original Alien, the Conjuring 2, and recently Get Out.

Some honorable mentions include:
The Conjuring
Creepshow
It Follows
Sinister
Cabin in the Woods
Silence of the Lambs
Green Room
The Haunting (1963)
The Others
The Thing
and Misery


----------



## lhthe (Jul 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I don't have any D: I don't do well with scary/horror movies. I'm a chicken shit. I won't even watch The Walking Dead by myself. >.<


haha i think you should try  to watch this movies


----------



## Mandragoras (Aug 18, 2017)

Probably something by David Lynch. I've seen _Inland Empire_ twice.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Aug 18, 2017)

Mel Gibsons "Signs" 

Because aliens staring at you from ontop of your roof is just......no


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Alien, Aliens
> Predator, Predator 2
> The Thing
> ^ My favorites




You sir, now, have my utmost respect!  xD


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 18, 2017)

The Shining by Stanley Kubrick. 
Alien by Ridley Scott.  [best science fiction film too]
Predator by John McTiernan 
The Thing by John Carpenter
The Fog by John Carpenter   [john Carpenter is the man!]
The Howling by Joe Dante [best werewolf movie]
Misery by Rob Reiner  
Jaws by Steven Spielberg   [Fishehs!]
and of course, Tremors, my guilty pleasure movie


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

The Shinning
The Thing
Alien
Night of the Living Dead 
Halloween
And the VVitch


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 27, 2018)

The Church.                                                       For The Devil A Daughter.                               The Children Of The Corn Movies.               The Pinhead Movies.                                        The Silent Hill Movies.                                     Alien Species Movies.                                       Siren (2016).                                                The Ring Movies.                                          The Horns.                                                        Let The Right One In.                                    The Fright Night Movies.                        Bram Stoker's Dracula.                                    Jennifer's Body.                                           Red Riding Hood( Live Action).                    The Ginger Snaps Movies.                          Frankenstein Movies.                                    Dracula Movies.                     FrankenHooker                                           Tamara.( I will post more).


----------



## Loffi (Feb 27, 2018)

There's a new one on Netflix called The Ritual and it's really great. Spooky monsters in the woods is my fav.


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

SPLICE.   Its not a great movie but it has ADRIEN BRODY IN IT.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 14, 2018)

the thing and cabin in the woods are a couple of my favorites  ,both are creepy and make you invested in the plot,with cabin in the woods i like the twist of it


----------



## Llamapie (Mar 25, 2018)

I adore Phsycho by Alfred Hitchcock. It's not 'scary' by most modern comparisons, but it's creepy and just overall a brilliant, groundbreaking film.
I also loved the new remake of 'IT', which was much creeper. My friend actually bruised my knuckle because she was holding my hand so hard in one scene! I need to watch the Scream movies, because I just finished binging the TV show (Bex Taylor-Klaus for the win!).


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 25, 2018)

well my favorite from last year was IT. but in general id either say childs play 2 or the evil dead remake


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 7, 2018)

"Sinister". I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 13, 2018)

John carpenters Vampires
Underworld 
Silence of the Lambs

I’m sure there’s more but I don’t horror movie as much as I did in my teen years. No good for my paranoia.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 19, 2018)

Well my favorite movies that are considered horror films are:  (Horror films never really particularly scare me) 

The Shining 

The Conjuring 

A Quiet Place


----------



## Folhester (May 9, 2018)

I dig horror movies with a good story and art direction. All the unnecessary gore, cheap jumpscares and blank characters, eh, not for me.

That's why I love James Wan's work! Especially the Conjuring, Insidious and Annabelle sagas. The colors are always wonderful, you actually empathize with the protagonists, and boy the jumpscares are delightful.

I also watched The Boy last year, which had a nice twist.

All of these are horror movies I enjoyed watching. But there's one film that was powerful, had a magnificent direction, and whom I'll never watch again, and it's The Entity. The physical violence is only induced, but the psychological one will be printed in your head for good. There are rape scenes (not graphic, but difficult to stand) so don't watch it with kids or sensitive ones nearby. It's really something I recommend watching once for the amateurs of the genre.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 24, 2018)

Creep (2004 film) - Wikipedia

_Creep_... It's my guilty pleasure. (2004)

I used to live in London and I love rats, so it's so full of fun stuff and nostalgia for the likes of me. I actually find it weirdly comforting.


----------



## Jones2632 (Jun 25, 2018)

Juon (japan)
the promise (thailand)
Shutter (thailand)
i think so scary


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 25, 2018)

People keep saying that it wasn’t ACTUALLY scary, but I thought it was extremely so. Then again, I’m frightened easily. It also mixes science and the paranormal, which I thought was kind of cool.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jun 25, 2018)

Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?

Bette Davis, Joan Crawford.


----------



## Rabbtit (Jun 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
> 
> Bette Davis, Joan Crawford.



Omg I LOVE this movie yessss!!!

Idk what mine would be. I enjoyed the Shining, because that was legitimately unsettling for me. As far as stories go, I love the Insidious series. And for another... I loved the older IT because it was genuinely good, and I love the new IT because it was fuckin' hysterical and shoulda been marketed as a comedy.

But yeah, Baby Jane is so good! Love vintage movies.

*edit: have you seen The Bad Seed?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Alfred Hitchcock movies were fantastic. The Birds was terrifying when I first saw it.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 25, 2018)

Is it okay to mention a very disturbing movie about _that _Centipede/Medical experiment? I've only watched the first 40 minutes and I feel sick just thinking about it. I don't LIKE it, it certainly isn't a "favourite" of mine, but it upsets me to this day (and it's been years since I even glanced at it.) Is anyone else as traumatized as me? It's the kind of film that should come with complimentary psychiatric treatment for PTSD.


----------



## Simo (Jun 25, 2018)

Rabbtit said:


> Omg I LOVE this movie yessss!!!
> 
> Idk what mine would be. I enjoyed the Shining, because that was legitimately unsettling for me. As far as stories go, I love the Insidious series. And for another... I loved the older IT because it was genuinely good, and I love the new IT because it was fuckin' hysterical and shoulda been marketed as a comedy.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm....I don't think so, but now I want to! I love older films, and the title sounds nice. As an aside, I do like the music of Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds


----------



## Rabbtit (Jun 25, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> Is it okay to mention a very disturbing movie about _that _Centipede/Medical experiment? I've only watched the first 40 minutes and I feel sick just thinking about it. I don't LIKE it, it certainly isn't a "favourite" of mine, but it upsets me to this day (and it's been years since I even glanced at it.) Is anyone else as traumatized as me? It's the kind of film that should come with complimentary psychiatric treatment for PTSD.




Yeah I agree, I only watched Daniel Toshs' explanation of that movie and...I'm good :x

What about Serbian Film?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> Is it okay to mention a very disturbing movie about _that _Centipede/Medical experiment? I've only watched the first 40 minutes and I feel sick just thinking about it. I don't LIKE it, it certainly isn't a "favourite" of mine, but it upsets me to this day (and it's been years since I even glanced at it.) Is anyone else as traumatized as me? It's the kind of film that should come with complimentary psychiatric treatment for PTSD.


The Human Centepede. Still haven't seen that.
I like real scary movies, not gory bullshit. Saw is about the dumbest shit I have ever seen. It ain't scary. Just gory. 
Ever seen Fire In The Sky? Or The Fourth Kind? Good alien abduction movies, and a bit scary.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Blair Witch Project


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 26, 2018)

Can someone give me some good psychological horror/thriller recommendations? I'm bored out of my mind, and a lot of the movies I watched recently are crap, or the "good" ones are in another language, and I prefer having an English speaking cast because movies aren't as engaging when you just see subtitles, and they're hard to follow all the time. I like horror movies or psychological/mind-bending movies, like Killing Room, Requiem for a Dream, Shutter Island, Moon, and Memento. I don't mind regular horrors if you can't think of any good psychological or thriller ones.


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 26, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> good psychological horror/thriller recommendations?



Cube, Hyper Cube, Cube Zero. 

From Beyond.

Eraserhead


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 26, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> Can someone give me some good psychological horror/thriller recommendations? I'm bored out of my mind, and a lot of the movies I watched recently are crap, or the "good" ones are in another language, and I prefer having an English speaking cast because movies aren't as engaging when you just see subtitles, and they're hard to follow all the time. I like horror movies or psychological/mind-bending movies, like Killing Room, Requiem for a Dream, Shutter Island, Moon, and Memento. I don't mind regular horrors if you can't think of any good psychological or thriller ones.


I really liked Creep and Creep 2.  Not sure if they fully classify as psychological horrors, but they sure get into your head.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 26, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Alfred Hitchcock movies were fantastic. The Birds was terrifying when I first saw it.


I still cannot do eye gore after watching that.  Any other gore is fine and won’t turn my stomach, but eyes are an absolute no go.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 26, 2018)

Pawpad said:


> Cube, Hyper Cube, Cube Zero.
> 
> From Beyond.
> 
> Eraserhead


 I hate the Cube series, watched them all. Watched Eraserhead, was eerie but it didn't really do it for me. I have to check out From Beyond.


WithMyBearHands said:


> I really liked Creep and Creep 2.  Not sure if they fully classify as psychological horrors, but they sure get into your head.


 The first Creep was great, second didn't feel as great imo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 27, 2018)

This film is great, at 3 AM when nothing else is on:


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 27, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> Can someone give me some good psychological horror/thriller recommendations? I'm bored out of my mind, and a lot of the movies I watched recently are crap, or the "good" ones are in another language, and I prefer having an English speaking cast because movies aren't as engaging when you just see subtitles, and they're hard to follow all the time. I like horror movies or psychological/mind-bending movies, like Killing Room, Requiem for a Dream, Shutter Island, Moon, and Memento. I don't mind regular horrors if you can't think of any good psychological or thriller ones.



What about _The Machinist_? It's not a horror but it's a very intense psychological mind-trip. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Machinist (Spoiler Alert.)


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 27, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> Can someone give me some good psychological horror/thriller recommendations? I'm bored out of my mind, and a lot of the movies I watched recently are crap, or the "good" ones are in another language, and I prefer having an English speaking cast because movies aren't as engaging when you just see subtitles, and they're hard to follow all the time. I like horror movies or psychological/mind-bending movies, like Killing Room, Requiem for a Dream, Shutter Island, Moon, and Memento. I don't mind regular horrors if you can't think of any good psychological or thriller ones.



I thought, “Bug” was pretty neat (not many agree lol.  It doesn’t have a good rating) if you haven’t seen it already.  It’s psychological.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 28, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> What about _The Machinist_? It's not a horror but it's a very intense psychological mind-trip. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Machinist (Spoiler Alert.)


 Eh, it was okay, wasn't a fan.


AppleButt said:


> I thought, “Bug” was pretty neat (not many agree lol.  It doesn’t have a good rating) if you haven’t seen it already.  It’s psychological.


 I'll look into that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 29, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Oh god, Fire in the Sky... that movie was intense. If there's anything I learned from that movie, it's that when you're dealing with unexplained phenomena, don't let your curiosity get the better of you, and whatever you do DO NOT GET OUT OF THE DAMN TRUCK!!!


Amen!!! And why would you try to pet a flying saucer!?!


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 29, 2018)

Space Jam. It is so spoopy


----------



## Yumus (Jul 8, 2018)

Going by the title it would have to be Scary Movie 3


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

'The Village' by M Night Shamalayn.

Spooky, edge of your seat, right til the last 15mins, then a full 180° twist!! 
Such a good movie!!!


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 9, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> 'The Village' by M Night Shamalayn.
> 
> Spooky, edge of your seat, right til the last 15mins, then a full 180° twist!!
> Such a good movie!!!



Unfortunately i already know the twist to that one, despite not having seen it.

As for me, I'll say another Shamalayn movie, The Sixth Sense. It was so unsettling, heart never slowed the whole time!


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jul 14, 2018)

My dvd library is mostly Horror, but very few of them are actually scary: if we're being literal~. That said, my favourites are: 
'80s The Thing
Session 9
Suspiria
Dead Birds
The Orphanage
Occulus


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 8, 2018)

Adam Sandler Movies
It's a horror to watch his shit


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 9, 2018)

I love horror movies so I have many favorites. I'll lay a handful of them out by a few different categories.

*Best all around horror movie of all time:*







Hands down the single greatest horror movie ever made. It has the amazing practical effects, a suspenseful story, and a great ending. This movie does not hold back any punches. Right from the get go the movie goes from 0 to 100 balls-to-the-wall holy shit. Once that kennel scene happens you just know this movie is gonna be great. This film is the ultimate example of why CGI will never capture the level of fear that practical effects invoke.


*Scariest horror movie:*







Creepiest glob of strawberry jam ever.

This monster scares the piss out of me. The concept of it is horrific: An amorphous creature that envelops and dissolves people while they're still alive. Despite lacking a brain this creature displays a malicious cunning throughout the film. It pick and chooses its victims; ambushing and devouring them to add their corpses to its ever growing mass. Hell, this movie actually had the balls to kill a kid in it. And in a really gruesome manner at that! To top it off, the monster is basically unkillable. Fucking awesome and really scary!


*Best werewolf movie:*







There are a LOT of werewolf movies that I am fond of, but this one is truly the cream of the crop. Plot is simple: soldiers under seige by werewolves in a little house in the woods. The werewolves in this are badass looking. I love the practical effects creature design on the wolves. And the soldiers just make the movie fun. No scream and get eaten for these guys. They fight hard and they really make the werewolves work for their meal. It's great!


*Creepiest sound effects:*






This here is the OG zombie story before there even was zombie apocalypses. Almost the entirety of the worlds population has been struck blind by the flashes of a meteor shower. Those that can see are left to navigate a broken landscape of shuffling people that are unable to see; Doomed to starve to death. Total collapse of society. And to make matters worse, a curious new plant is popping up everywhere. One that is able to uproot itself and strike with deadly venomous lashes. This story has been remade multiple times throughout the years in several different forms, but it is the 1962 version that has the creepiest sounds. While the monsters are dorky as hell looking there is just something very unnerving about the rattling noises of the triffids in that film that sets my nerves on edge. A classic.

*Best just for fun horror movie:*







Hungry, fuzzy aliens terrorizing a rural Kansas town and eating it's residents. They're adorably vicious.

This movie is just a ton of fun to watch and in no way takes itself seriously.


*Best 80's cheese-dick horror movie:*







This movie is amazing. Mutant fish men terrorizing a small California coastal town. They're not after blood... they're after women! Crawling up out of the waters they brutally murder the men and drag away the women to satisfy their cravings. This movie is hilariously awful in a good way. 10/10 cheese-dick masterpiece.


*Best Classic Horror movie:*






A classic from 1950s. This black and white horror movie capitalizes on what I consider to be a very underused horror genre: killer ants.

Squeaky brakes never sounded quite so eerie as they do in Them! As wholesome as it is considering its an older horror movie it manages to be surprisingly tense at times.  A must watch for anyone that enjoys horror films.


*Best Jump Scare:*






Seriously. This movie is the only horror movie to ever get jump scares right. No fake outs. No building music to warn you. Just the characters looking around the room then BAM! Monster in your face! Fugging jumped out of my seat first time I watched this. It is perfectly paced and absolutely unexpected. That you can actually see the monsters earlier on in the movie moving around in the background before their big reveal makes this scene even better. I just wish the ending wasn't so rubbish.


*Best Wookie in a major motion picture:*






Imagine being crippled in a wheelchair. Now imagine being crippled in a wheelchair out in a cabin in the woods. Now imagine being crippled in a wheelchair in a cabin in the woods and you're catching glimpses through the window of something in the woods stalking the people in the neighboring cabin. That is abominable. This movie builds up slow, giving you glimpses of something out there in the dark of the woods. The main character being disabled adds to the tension. Then the final act happens and the monster is in no kind of mood anymore to be subtle anymore. It has identified its prey and it is hungry. Very enjoyable representation of bigfoot. Always love a big hairy monster going out for a snack <:


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 9, 2018)

Halloween 1 and 2 are absolute masterpieces.
The intense moments from the beginning where Michael Myers stalks Laurie Strode is amazing. Those two movies are some of my favorites. And of course there is that classic Halloween tune.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 12, 2018)

My two favorite horror movies...I can't decide between them....

Stephen King's Silver Bullet(watched this a lot as a kid)
&&
Insidious

Silver Bullet is what started my love for horror, and for werewolves.
Insidious is just something I love, and find very creepy...
_tiptoe through the tulips...._


----------



## Dancy (Aug 12, 2018)

_this movie scared the shit out of my bf lol_
_




_​


----------

